# Converting L per minute to GPH



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Just curious on transfer some number over.
> 
> 6 LPM by my math is about 90 GPH
> 
> ...


Craig, I'm getting: 

6L/M * 60M/H * .2642G/L = 95.1 G/H.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I get 95gph using 3.7843:1.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> I get 95gph using 3.7843:1.


Yep, either .2642g/l or 1g/3.7843l.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

ha i just look at a gallon of milk and it tells you how many L there are and i figure it out that way


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks I knew I was off abit. That's why I was just using 4 L p G.

I was also to lazy to google it


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Google this..."1 liter per hour to gallon per hour" change out 1 with any value you have. Or reverse the formula. I love google! It will do any calculation conversion for you. They key is to put in the number first and then be sure to include the "per" or "to" part. Like 47 in to mm...


----------

